

The First Honest Cable Company - shmerl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5461315>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5460789>

------
athiercelin
Epic. Must. Be. Shared.

~~~
ColinWright
You mean like it was 3 hours ago. And 2 hours before that.

~~~
athiercelin
No, I meant to everyones' inner circles.

